# Collar bars - Mens fashion



## Ozee (Jun 5, 2009)

So what do you think? My husband has been wanting to wear some of these for a while now. Im not sure he'd do the chain and charm one, possibly. But he does want a bar at least.












there are some modern ones that are really just a safety pin looking thing pinned through the material of the shirt.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 5, 2009)

That's interesting...my husband is not a big suit wearer :/


----------



## Ozee (Jun 5, 2009)

i struggle to get my my husband out of a suit, he has recently taken my advice and started dressing 'geek chic' so thats my compromise lol.


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2009)

I thought you said bras! I wear a suit and tie every day and I've completely quit wearing tie tacks of pins... They do look kind of cool!!


----------



## Darla (Jun 6, 2009)

i only wear a suit and tie on rare occasion. Some of those would be ok, but i would need some new shirts and a new suit.... oh hang it I'll stick with what i have for the limited number of times i have to wear a suit.

Its funny but a lot of time I have to work with the Government people and they seem so mistrustful if you're there in a suit and they might be wearing their t-shirts, jeans and hiking boots &lt;sigh&gt;


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2009)

those are odd, but kind of cool.

I've never seen them before!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 6, 2009)

I actually quite like those! lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 6, 2009)

I kinda like it. I've never seen my husband in a suit or tie


----------



## internetchick (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't like them.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2009)

It's not that I don't like them, more that, in the past, fashion had a purpose - tie pins actually held the tie down.

I just don't see the point of them, but anything that comes into fashion and is a reasonably expensive item for men gets a vote from me - all the things that you would have been able to buy men as expensive gifts back in the day aren't availble/suitable any more - tie pins, cigarette lighters, hip flasks... all those 21st type gifts that people nowadays either can't use, or don't need.


----------



## Ozee (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll take a photo of my husbands cupboard soon Rosie, tie pins, cuffs, engraved/decorated ciggarette and lighter cases, he has a couple of very nice flasks aswell, my mother gave him one of my fathers as a wedding gift, cravats, at least 50 ties (every time i would buy a new outfit he would get a tie to match lol, multi sets of matching rings/watches/braclets.

He is very much an accesories man.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont see the point of htem, and the one with the chain reminds me of those chains that old women use on cardigens that conect the top two buttons.

aka i hate them


----------

